# I've Finished My Masterpiece!



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

It took about two frustrating hours, but I did it! I make a lot of pokemon using sculpey baking clay, but this one is by far the biggest, most challenging one yet!

Here he is! My shiny Gyarados, Red!










Let me know if anyone wants to see more of my clay pokemon.


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Red side view










He is leaning on a toothpick because he is not baked yet. He currently falls over because he is still so squishy. He will hopefully harden up by morning so I can see if he stands. If not, I need to do something with his tail to balance him. He needs to be able to support his own weight before I bake him. :-?


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Red back view









If he is unbalanced, I think I will add more pieces to the tail. That might help with support.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That came out awesome


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Ravaari, Wanted to say hello (Welcome) and nice job on the sculptures. You handle "frustration" very well.


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

That's so awesome, I love pokemon! I heard you can use sculpty inside tanks. If that's true Id love something like this to go in one of mine


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Yea that sounds really cool 

A little update on Red, while I was baking him his head and the three body segments after it tipped, breaking his left mustache thing off into two pieces. I am attempting to glue them back on and together. Another segment (a new one I added to balance him) has decided to split the body almost perfectly in half, so I am working on securing them back together as well.

Other pokemon I've done are (newest to oldest) Treecko, Eevee, Mudkip, Totodile, Cindaquil, Charizard, Charmander, Squirtel, and Bulbasuar. I also made miniature Eevee, Charmander, Bulbasaur, and Squirtel. Those are smaller than a penny, though Bulbasaur is about the size of a dime.


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Just added Piplup to the list


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

And now I have a Chikorita as well.


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

My favorite pokemon will always be salamence!


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

I just made a shiny Mew. It is pretty cute.  Do you think anyone would be interested in a how-to thread? It isn't really betta art, but it is art... Mostly..


----------

